# Cow Fart Regulations Approved By California’s Legislature



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2016/09/01/cow-fart-regulations-approved-by-californias-legislature/


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

No words


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

As more dairies flee CA


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Unbelievable


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

How in the world are they gonna regulate this?


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Please dear Lord let California break off and fall into the ocean, Amen.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

PaMike said:


> Please dear Lord let California break off and fall into the ocean, Amen.


Amen, PaMike, just need a strong enough earth quake. May even take a few liberals with it!!

Larry


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

PaMike said:


> Please dear Lord let California break off and fall into the ocean, Amen.


Can we at least save the cows?


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I think we need a new law or regulation about making laws and regulations, maybe two or three new laws, ten regulations, throw in a executive order and a government mandate just for luck.

Ralph

I learned everything I needed to know in first grade; the rest was just icing on the cake (Didn't have kindergarten or pre-K back then).


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Only from the Land of Fruits and Nuts.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

stack em up said:


> Can we at least save the cows?


Sorry Stack, they have to take one for the team...the sacrificial lamb..


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

I guess all those happy cows from California will just have to move east!


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I guess I better stay away from CA. My wife says I fart more than a cow


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Maybe we had better build a wall around California so they don't infest the rest of the country.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

PaMike said:


> Sorry Stack, they have to take one for the team...the sacrificial lamb..


So... The sacred cow takes one for the sacrificial lamb.

Hmmmmm....

Ralph


----------



## aawhite (Jan 16, 2012)

The farmers asked for more time to get in compliance...I think moving to Kansas should accomplish that real quick! We have seen a flood of new big dairies in western Kansas. Most are fleeing either extended drought or increasing regulations in CA.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

Let cows be cows as God created them!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

aawhite said:


> The farmers asked for more time to get in compliance...I think moving to Kansas should accomplish that real quick! We have seen a flood of new big dairies in western Kansas. Most are fleeing either extended drought or increasing regulations in CA.


A couple relocated in Iowa just south of me.One thing is they sell their ground out there by the sq ft if located near a city and buy what ever they want here.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

First of all most of the methane is produced by burping not farting (dont tell them or they will regulate that too). Second all the bison that used to live on north america must not have mattered since they were natural. There were at least twice ( more likely 3-4 times) the bison in the past that we have cattle now. Third vegetation left to rot away on its own will produce a certain amount of methane without the benefit of meat or milk. Fourth people who live in cities too long come up with crazy ideas and are really out of touch with reality. They push the blame onto another group of people to get them to stop hurting the environment and in the process make themselves feel good cause they are saving the environment without having to cut back anything of their own.


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 13, 2015)

Most of those people that live in California are a real piece of work. Several years ago when I was growing up in Craig Colorado we had a couple that move from there to get away from all the regulations they had there. It was not long before they said that we need more regulations In Craig. They lived there for about three years before going back to California. They just think different than the rest of us.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

CowboyRam said:


> Most of those people that live in California are a real piece of work. Several years ago when I was growing up in Craig Colorado we had a couple that move from there to get away from all the regulations they had there. It was not long before they said that we need more regulations In Craig. They lived there for about three years before going back to California. They just think different than the rest of us.


Yeah, seen this sort of tomfoolery myself...

This ditzy couple (ditzy is the kindest word I can think of... more like "damn morons") we used to go to church with told about how they moved out of Lake Jackson because "the taxes got too high and we couldn't afford to live there" as retirees. They moved to the mighty metropolis of Damon, Texas, population 600 (when all the cows have come home anyway).

First thing ya know, they're bitching how there's only a volunteer fire department, no police department, no street lights, no patrols, have to wait 30 minutes for a county sheriff's deputy to arrive if you make a police call, no trash pickup, etc. etc. etc. They were going to march on "city hall" and get ALL those things fixed! After all, they had ALL those things in Lake Jackson...

GEE, YA THINK MAYBE THAT'S WHY THE FRIGGIN' TAXES ARE SO HIGH?? Paying for a full time police department and fire department and men to man the things, trash pickup and street lighting and all the power that takes to keep them on and manpower to keep them repaired and operating... all that costs MONEY! MONEY comes from TAXES. Stupid A-holes would lobby and probably get their wish, then of course the taxes go through the roof, and they'd look to move 'somewhere cheaper' AGAIN... IDIOTS! Some people are just too stupid to share the same air with the rest of us, IMHO...

As for this "cow farts" thing... don't look now, but there's a TON of natural sources of methane gas... from melting permafrost to your average local river... We go swimming out in the Frio River west of San Antonio once a year in late September... (well except this year since we have a wedding to go to in Indiana). Clear, beautiful, cold water, smooth round limestone rock bottom for most of it (slab limestone in some areas), anywhere from ankle deep to 20-30 feet deep, depending on the area... Usually very clean, as flash floods during certain parts of the year tend to keep it scoured out, but the deep parts of the river usually end up with a layer of mud and decaying plant material anywhere from a few inches to a foot or so deep where the water is deep and still... I'd disturb the mud with my foot, and up would come a flurry of bubbles... we caught some in an old water bottle that I filled with river water and then inverted, and cupped my hand to funnel the bubbles up into the bottle, displacing the water with the "river gas"... guess what?? It's methane-- touch a match to it and it bursts into flame! ANY rotting source of vegetation being decomposed by anaerobic bacteria WILL produce methane gas... cow rumens are just a VERY small part of that environment...

It's all a moneymaking scheme. I read about the 'cow farts' proposals YEARS ago, and I was shocked and appalled to say the least. There were suggestions that farmers raising beef cattle would have to pay upwards of $100 bucks PER YEAR, PER HEAD in "cow fart taxes" to the gubmint. It was clear to me that would make our cow/calf operation SO unprofitable to make it a worthless endeavor... If you figured a 75% calf crop, (figuring death losses, etc) then each calf sold would bear the costs not only of itself, but it's mother, and half of another, plus a percentage of the herd bull(s) as well, so that would amount to probably $300 per head sold in cow fart taxes... I'd sell out and quit before I paid that kind of money to a bunch of know-nothing, do nothing gubmint A-holes.

They were floating those proposals as a "trial balloon" and it got enough static started that they quickly dropped it, BUT, I know how the gubmint works... those sorts of things never really die-- they just wait for the right time to institute it and then it just gets more expensive, more expansive, and more trouble from then on, for perpetuity...

I don't feel sorry for all the dairy operations that relocated to California in the first place... When I was growing up, it was all about "Wisconsin cheese" and the Dairy Belt was firmly entrenched in the upper Midwest. Then suddenly, in the 90's, seemed like the "dairy belt" just up and decided to abandon the Midwest for California. Now, I'm no genius, but WHY would you want to leave the middle part of the country, in an area with plenty of rainfall and good growing conditions for alfalfa and corn silage and other feedstocks commonly used on dairies, to move to the MIDDLE OF A FRIGGIN DESERT to raise all that stuff UNDER IRRIGATION?? ESPECIALLY in an area like California with more damn people than sense and CONSTANTLY short of water and looking to screw everybody and their dog out of their water anyway?? What? To save trucking costs?? Lower cost of production? Doesn't make a bit of sense to me. Now they're shocked and amazed that the People's Republik of Kalifornia (seig heil!), that never met a regulation they didn't like, (no matter HOW STUPID it is) would do such a thing??

The problem is, the stupidity STARTS in California, but it never ENDS there... This sort of stupidity will be a template for some nationwide garbage... it's just a matter of time. Then people will cuss the farmers because they have to pay $25 bucks a pound for hamburger meat in the store and milk will be $9 bucks a gallon, IF you can get either of them AT ALL... Export another industry or two completely overseas-- we won't be able to afford to produce it here and comply with stupid regulations like this... Get your milk from China (now with extra lead-- YUMMY!) and plenty of Brazilian beef... Sure hope I can put everything in CRP too... let the city slickers pay for my land to lay idle...

What this country needs is a good dose of starvation... and let it start with California... might wake a few people up to the REAL inning and score and how the universe really works...

Later! OL J R


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

If regulations like this ever came my way, I will be regulating anybody trying to levy penalties upon me.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

The few that do leave CA, leave for MT or SD and the ranchers in those states can attest to the regs. set on them already.


----------



## longmeadow farm (Jun 26, 2009)

This is but a feeble attempt to preserve California's water given the drought and beyond. Modern day California is in a water deficit situation... mankind and agriculture consume more than is annually available. That is, they don't have enough rainfall to replenish what they use. Water is being pumped out of the ground(aquifers) and the Sierra snow pack even if it returned to a normal state is insufficient to replenish the aquifers. Sooner or later California runs out of water. The push to get the CAFO operations out of California and to restrict water intensive agriculture is but a start. I really don't care if Kansas takes these CAFO operation in or they move to North Carolina where the CAFOs are ruining the ground water. California is smart to try and regulate run-away agriculture.. even though it is not scientifically correct solution to the problem. I'm a Farm Bureau member and have fun with my somewhat poorly informed(educated) fellow members, who believe that personal freedom.. to do what ever.. is somehow on a higher moral plane than the commonweal. I brought this up during the last local farm bureau meeting... trouble is .. most didn't know what the commonweal was... fascinating.

A philosopher once confided in me during my informative years at University... "mankind will ultimately destroy itself ... so the end of the world is inevitable". Today, at 75 years of age I believe I now fully understand.... It's not that we are uncurious... but that we revel in our ignorance.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

longmeadow farm said:


> It's not that we are uncurious... but that we revel in our ignorance.


Indeed....one has to go no further to look than to the highest office in the land and the decisions that have been made in the last decade.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

And they wonder why we call it the LEFT coast!


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Who the hell votes these 'tards into office?


----------

